# introductory work



## Preach (Nov 16, 2005)

I have no experience regarding translation and manuscripts. Could anyone give suggestions on a basic introductory text into the whole subject? Thanks.


----------



## larryjf (Nov 17, 2005)

Online Resources:

OUR BIBLE AND THE ANCIENT MANUSCRIPTS, By: SIR FREDERIC KENYON

The Old Testament Text and the New Testament Text, By: Phillip Comfort (PDF File)

Textual Criticism: An Introductory Survey, By: James Naumann (PDF File)

An Introduction To Textual Criticism

Inspiration, Preservation, and New Testament Textual Criticism, By: Daniel Wallace

[Edited on 11-17-2005 by larryjf]


----------



## Preach (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Steve Owen (Nov 27, 2005)

For the Pro-MT side of the argument, why not go to
www.trinitarianbiblesociety.org and browse through the articles and the _Quarterly Record_?

Martin


----------

